# Offline Install



## hawkcra7 (Aug 8, 2010)

Hi, I am looking for an easy method of installing packages offline.  Is it possible to download all the packages from a mirror and setup pkg_add to use a local NFS share or ftp server that is not connected to the Internet?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## vermaden (Aug 8, 2010)

Yes, that is possible without any problem.


----------

